# Welchen Schlauch? / Keine Lust mehr auf Ablagerungen



## Sesambrötchen (27. April 2020)

Hey,

da ich etwas viel geschrieben habe, und nicht unbedingt jeder Lust hat soviel unnötige Infos zu lesen... Unter dem Strich unten steht die eigentliche Frage 

Seit längerem plage ich mich mit Ablagerungen in meinem Loop herum.
Verwendet habe ich bisher immer Destilliertes Wasser und durchsichtige Schläuche (glaube erst Masterkleer, derzeit Mayhems Ultra Clear)

Angefangen hat alles, als ich mir einen Alphacool Nexxxos GPX für meine GTX 1070 gekauft hatte...
Leichtsinnigerweise habe ich den Kühler zum reinigen nicht zerlegt und hatte nach einiger Zeit Wärmeleitpaste im Kreislauf... Optisch
Da das Verschlauchen in meinem Big Tower die Hölle war, und ich keine Temperaturprobleme hatte, habe ich dies eine Zeitlang so laufen lassen.

Letztes Jahr im Mai habe ich meinen PC aufgerüstet, erstmal CPU/Mainboard und ITX Gehäuse. Radiatoren, Pumpe, etc. extern verbaut.
Diesmal habe ich alles zerlegt und gründlichst gereinigt. Als Schlauch verwende ich Mayhems Ultra Clear und destilliertes Wasser.
Nach kurzer Zeit waren die Schläuche wieder trübe. Irgendetwas grünliches hat sich abgesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung was das ist, evtl. hat jemand von euch eine Idee?
Nachdem ich im Juli meine Grafikkarte aufgerüstet habe, habe ich nicht alle Schläuche getauscht, sondern nur ein kurzes Stück, weil ich schauen wollte was passiert.
Nach nun ca. 9 Monaten betrieb ist das neue stück Schlauch nicht trübe geworden .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die oberen Schläuche sind alt, der untere neu. (Auf den Fotos wirkt der unterschied geringer).
Also lag alles am GPU Block und alles ist gut, aber...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Demnächst werde ich meinen CPU Kühler tauschen, und somit auch die Schläuche erneuern.

Da ich rotes DP Ultra verwenden möchte, würde ich im Gehäuse gerne durchsichtigen Schlauch nehmen.
Bei den Schläuchen ausserhalb vom Gehäuse ist mir die Farbe relativ egal. Dachte hier an die aus EPDM von EK.

Welchen durchsichtigen Schlauch (16/10) könnt ihr mir empfehlen, der wenig Weichmacher hat und beim DP Ultra nicht ausflockt?
Es sind um die 50-60cm Schlauch die im Gehäuse untergebracht werden müssen.

Hab keine lust alles zu erneuern, um nach kurzer Zeit wieder alles trübe zu haben...

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Weiße Ablagerungen sind aus PVC-Schläuchen langsam herausgelöste Weichmacher. Die kriegste nur weg indem du einfach kein PVC verwendest (also entweder Hardtubes oder PUR oder NorPrene usw.). Gerade wenn du Mittelchen wie DP Ultra mit sehr hohen Glysantinanteilen verwendest lösen sich Weichmacher schnell aus den Schläuchen.

Was du an grünem Zeug hast sind sehr wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Kupferverbindungen (Kupferionen sind in aller Regel bunt^^). Sowas hat man gerne mal, wenn Kühler/Radiatoren vor dem Einsatz mit Sauren Reinigungsmitteln (CilitBang/Zitronensäure, Essig und so weiter) gereinigt wurden und nicht gründlich gespült wurden, beispielsweise verbinden sich Rückstände von Essigsäure mit Kupferoberflächen zu Kupfer(II)acetat und das ist grün. 

Nochwas: PVC-Schläuche werden auch einfach so mit der Zeit trübe und irgendwann nach Jahren auch porös, beispielsweise durch UV-Strahlung. Das hat das Material einfach so an sich.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. April 2020)

Mayhems Ultra Clear ist schon mit die beste Wahl, die man treffen kann, was durchsichtigen Schlauch angeht.
Das grüne Zeug ist Grünspan von den Radiatoren; passiert häufig bei destilliertem Wasser, kannst du aber ignorieren, weil weit weniger problematisch als Weichmacher.
Am Ende sind recht kurze Wege mit klarem Schlauch praktisch sowie eine recht niedrige Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (27. April 2020)

Das geht aber schnell mit den Antworten, Vielen Dank! 
Das mit dem Kufer habe ich mir fast schon gedacht. Bis zum erbrechen gespült, und trotzdem nicht genug...

Diese ablagerungen möchte ich ungerne ignorieren, auch wenn nicht weiter schlimm. Der PC steht neben mir auf dem Tisch und ich hab das durchgehend im Augenwinkel.
Meine Wassertemperatur liegt bei etwa 25-30°C, je nach Raumtemperatur und Auslastung.

Wie lange dauert es denn, bis die Schläuche von sich aus Trübe werden? Gibt es hierzu erfahrungswerte?

Wie wäre denn der einfluss von den Weichmachern in einem Kreislauf mit ca.2L Flüssigkeit, wenn nur 60cm Schlauch aus PVC habe?
Wenn die ausflockung gering ist und sich auf den gesammten Kreislauf verteilt...

Ansonsten führt kein Weg an Hardtubes vorbei...


----------



## Sinusspass (27. April 2020)

Wie man´s macht, macht man´s falsch, oder wie es so schön heißt. 
Mit niedriger Wassertemperatur kann man Ausflocken deutlich reduzieren, aber spätestens, wenn es im Sommer wieder heiß wie sonst wo wird, ist das alles für die Katz. Man kann Weichmacher bereits im Voraus loswerden, indem man den Schlauch kocht, aber ganz wird man den Ärger nie los. 
Du kannst schon die Schlauchlänge reduzieren und bei den Temperaturen achtgeben, aber ganz verhindern wirst du es nie. 
Ich hab den Kampf da schon lange aufgegeben und verwende nur noch Hardtubes und weichmacherfreien Schlauch.


----------



## blautemple (27. April 2020)

Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch und rotem Double Protect Ultra gemacht. Allerdings laufen meine Systeme auch selten länger als ein Jahr. Irgendwas wird immer gebastelt und dann wird eh wieder die Hälfte umgebaut ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Hey zusammen, es wundert mich nicht das ich Sinusspass oder IIcarus hier sehe .
Die Wasserexperten.
Ich bin nicht sicher aber ich habe folgende berufliche Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wirhaben in der Produktion an Schneidanlagen in Zeitabständen viel Ausschuss produziert, weil an den Messer Ölerschläuchen die Ölerschläuche mit der Zeit rissig wurden und das Öl nicht an das Schneidgut kam, die Oberflächenspannung am Schnitt verloren ging.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wir haben vor ca. 20 Jahren nach Ölbeständigen Schläuchen gesucht.
Es hat wirklich zu längeren Standzeiten geführt so das die Schläuche länger gehalten haben uns so weiter.....
Vieleicht hilft das hier weiter.

PVC-Schlauch - weich - oelbestaendig - Innen-O 4 bis 40 mm - Preis per Meter und Rolle


----------



## NatokWa (28. April 2020)

Genau wegen solchen Problemen habe ich die Sache "Klar und Durchsichtig" komplett aufgegeben und bin auf weißen Teflonschlauch (zu 100% reines PTFE) umgestiegen . Dem Zeug macht NICHTS irgendwas aus da es weder altert noch sich verfärbt oder gar IRGENDWAS enthält das sich auswaschen könnte . Wöllt ich es farbig würd ich die Schläuche einfach Sleeven (ja da gibt es schon passendes) und gut ist. Die Optik sollte niemals wichtiger sein als ein sauberer Betrieb.


Achja mal so nebenher wegen dem Beitrag über meinem : Je ÖLBESTÄNDIGER etwas ist desto eher wird es von Wasser zerlegt und umgekehrt. Es ist also ein fataler Trugschluß davon auszugehen das besonders Öllbeständige Schläuche super für eine WaKü wären.


----------



## ursmii (28. April 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Problemen habe ich die Sache "Klar und Durchsichtig" komplett aufgegeben und bin auf *weißen Teflonschlauch* (zu 100% reines PTFE) umgestiegen.



welche dimensionen hat dein schlauch und hast du auch eine bezugsquelle für uns?  danke  	&#128075;


----------



## Sesambrötchen (28. April 2020)

Hey,
ich versuche deswegen ja den besten Kompromiss zwischen Optik und Zuverlässigkeit im Betrieb zu finden.
PTFE kommt daher nicht in frage... Sleeve bin ich auch eher dagegen.

Da mein Gehäuse an einer stelle etwas eng ist, bin ich mir mit Hardtubes etwas unsicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei oberen Schläuche zu ersetzen wäre kein Problem. Unten hab ich nur ca.30mm zwischen Kühler und Bodenblech.
Alles oben raus... Ich weiß ja nicht.

Gibt es eigentlich einen unterschied bei der beständigkeit von PETG und Acryl?

Grüße


----------



## jhnbrg (28. April 2020)

@Sesambrötchen: Wie wäre es mit schwarzen Schläuchen ganz ohne Weichmacher? Schwarz würde zu deinem Schwarz-Roten-Thema gut passen. 

Edit. Rote Fittings+schwarze Schläuche


----------



## NatokWa (28. April 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> welche dimensionen hat dein schlauch und hast du auch eine bezugsquelle für uns?  danke      &#62539;



Ok , den Schlauch in div. Maßen kriegt man hier bzw hab ich da gekauft : PTFE Schlauch Teflonschlauch 260deg C Grad Natur 3D Drucker 1,75 mm 3 mm Filament  | eBay

Da diesr Schlauch recht alergisch auf Biegen reagiert indem er direkt abknickt, benötigt man allerdings nich das hier in ausreichender Menge : Winkelverbinder Metall fuer 2 x 10/8 mm Schlauch  | eBay
Gibt es natürlich auch in anderen Größen aber dies ist die größe welche ich verbaut habe . Größer macht keinen echten Sinn da die anschlüße an sich dadruch auch nicht gößer werden wenn man nen dickeren Schlauch verwendet, der Durchflußwiederstand ändert sich nur sehr geringfügig.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen *g*


----------



## soulstyle (28. April 2020)

Jetzt mal für die Zukunft,
von welchen Ablagerungen, welchen Kühlflüssigkeiten und Zeitabständen reden wir hier denn?
Weich macher raus oder nicht was passiert wenn bei einem Schlauch die Weichmacher raus sind? Brechen die oder werden rissig/ undicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2020)

Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn, bis die Schläuche von sich aus Trübe werden? Gibt es hierzu erfahrungswerte?



Das kommt extrem auf die Umgebungsbedingungen an. Wenn dein Wasser nie über 30 Grad wird und du ein geschlossenens Case hast kann das Jahre dauern, wenn die Schläuche 50°C warm sind und direktes Sonnenlicht abbekommen (oder UV-Beleuchtung im Case...) erreichste den gleichen Zustand nach 2 Wochen.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2020)

Habe den selben Schlauch über 2 Jahre verwendet und selbst wenn er nicht übertrieben trüb wurde war der Unterschied mit einem neuen Schlauch immer zu sehen.

Habe schon immer DP-Ultra verwendet und nie grüne Rückstände gehabt. Ich nutzt bei 2,5 Liter Inhalt jetzt auch 2 Liter DP-Ultra und der Rest ist mit destliertes Wasser aufgefüllt. 

Weichnacher habe ich kaum was gehabt. Aber mein Wassertemperatur kommt normal nicht über 30 Grad. Zudem habe ich anfangs einiges nachträglich umgebaut und bei dieser Gelegenheit auch das Kühlwasser ausgetauscht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich so einiges an Weichmacher ausgewaschen. 

Grund meines letzten Umbau auf Hardtube war auch vom Weichmacher ganz weg zu kommen und damit ich auch keine Schläuche mehr habe die trüb werden können.

Denn auch wenn meine Schläuche schon etwas trüb waren wollte ich sie entweder austauschen oder auf Hardtube umsteigen.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2020)

Am Ende läuft es auf das hinaus, was wir immer predigen: Wasser unter 35°C oder kein Pvc. Oder regelmäßig putzen.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (29. April 2020)

Hey,

werde dann auf jeden fall nicht mehr transparente Schläuche verwenden. Das ausspülen der Weichmacher hängt mir zu stark von den jeweiligen Betriebsbedingungen und sonstigen Umwelteinflüssen ab. 
Ist wie Glücksspiel, die einen haben Glück und keine Probleme, die anderen halt Pech, aber auf lange sicht verliert man trotzdem  Keine lust jedes halbe Jahr die Schläuche zu Tauschen, oder schlimmstenfalls die Kühler zum reinigen zu Zerlegen.

Werde mich dann mal etwas mehr über Hardtubes informieren, und schauen wie  und ob ich diese in meinem Gehäuse verlegt bekomme.
Ansonsten werde ich, wie jhnbrg vorgeschlagen hatte,  die Schwarzen ZMT auch im Gehäuse verwenden müssen. Mattschwarz mit roten Fittings sieht bestimmt auch ganz gut aus.

Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2020)

Hardtube ist zwar etwas aufwendiger zum verbauen, aber wenn du diese Hürde mal geschafft hast wirst du über das Ergebnis sehr zufrieden sein. Ich zu meinem Teil möchte nicht mehr auf Schlauch zurück kehren und mittlerweile habe ich auch etwas Übung drin, so das es mir nicht mehr viel ausmacht. Das Werkzeug dazu kauft man sich auch nur einmal und dann ist es halt da.

Schau mal hier rein wie sich mein Rechner im laufe der Zeit verändert hat.
WaKü ***Bilderthread***

Hab letztes Jahr im November nachdem ich 3 Jahre lang Schlauch verbaut hatte auch das erste mal Hardtube verbaut.


----------



## NatokWa (30. April 2020)

Ich bleibe bei meinem Teflon  Das Aussehen allgemein interessiert mich aber nicht mehr, das Teil steht jetzt wieder in einem Zimmer wo nur ich das ganze wirklich zu sehen bekomme wenn ich will (Neben meinem Schreibtisch auf dem Boden) weshalb das völlig zweitrangig geworden ist ..... wollte das Innenleben aufwändig umbauen wenns endlich die 3000'er NV-GraKas gibt, wird aber wohl nur GraKa-Tausch und Basta werden


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. April 2020)

Hey,

der PC sieht richtig gut aus, enorme steigerung im gegensatz zu den Schläuchen. Hardtubes finde ich von der Optik auch sehr ansprechend
Hab meine Wasserkühlung schon seit 2011 und immer nur Schlauch, und seit Ende 2016 nur noch Probleme damit... Wird wirklich mal Zeit für was neues.

Wenn mir die Optik egal wäre, könnte ich weiterhin auch die Schläuche mit den Ablagerungen verwenden 
Die Ablagerungen werden ja nicht mehr, der Durchfluss und Temperaturen sind unproblematisch.

Werde mich jetzt zu Hardtubes einlesen und alles planen. Vielleicht packe ich noch einen AGB in das Gehäuse, mal schauen...
Wäre bestimmt einfacher, wenn ich nicht ein ITX Gehäuse genommen hätte...

Falls jemand eine gute Idee zur umsetzung hat darf sich gerne melden
Ansonsten melde ich mich nochmal, sobald ich fertig bin. Vielleicht interresiert es ja jemanden was daraus geworden ist.

Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Wenn mir die Optik egal wäre, könnte ich weiterhin auch die Schläuche mit den Ablagerungen verwenden


War in meinem Fall auch hauptsächlich der Grund, denn mit Schlauch lief es bei mir sogar ohne Ablagerungen. Nur der Schlauch wurde halt langsam trübe und so musste ich mich entscheiden entweder nochmals neuen Schlauch zu legen oder bei dieser Gelegenheit halt auch mal auf Hardtube umzusteigen. Lust dazu hatte ich im Grunde schon die ganze Zeit, nur jetzt war es auch der richtige Zeitpunkt. Natürlich hat das ganze einiges an Geld gekostet und daher musste ich mir dies gut überlegen, denn an der Kühlung und am System selbst hat sich ja nichts geändert.



Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine gute Idee zur umsetzung hat darf sich gerne melden
> Ansonsten melde ich mich nochmal, sobald ich fertig bin. Vielleicht interresiert es ja jemanden was daraus geworden ist.


Dazu könntest du ein Tagebuch eröffnen, dann können wir dein Umbau mit verfolgen und dir mit Rat beiseite stehen. 
Habe zu der Zeit auch mein Tagebuch als Thema gehabt: [Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding (VOLLENDET)


----------



## Viking30k (30. April 2020)

Ich habe ja direkt meine erste Wasserkühlung mit hardtubes gebaut und bereue es nicht gleich HT genommen zu haben optisch sieht das einfach sauber aus

Wobei ich für ein Rohr glaub 6 Meter Tubes verhunzt habe weil es nicht schön geworden war xd


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

Das erste mal habe ich auch etwa 6 Meter verbraucht und da ich das ganze nochmals umbauen wollte hatte ich mir nochmals 7 Meter dazu gekauft. Von den 7 Meter habe ich aber immer noch 4 Meter übrig. Das erste mal wird man etwas mehr Rohre brauchen, weil man nicht so geübt ist.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dazu könntest du ein Tagebuch eröffnen, dann können wir dein Umbau mit verfolgen und dir mit Rat beiseite stehen.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Bautagebuch für sowas nicht etwas übertrieben ist. Ich ändere ja nicht viel am System. Habe mit jetzt bunte Lüfter/ LED Streifen bestellt, werde den Kühler Tauschen und paar Rohre verlegen...
Das ist normalerweise in 1-2Tage erledigt.



Viking30k schrieb:


> Wobei ich für ein Rohr glaub 6 Meter Tubes verhunzt habe weil es nicht schön geworden war xd


Das ich anfangs ein wenig mehr benötige, um ein Gefühl für das Biegen zu bekommen, war mir bewusst. Dachte so an 1mals Ausschuss zum Üben, aber 6m 
Obwohl je nach Anzahl und Position der Komponenten kann das schon möglich sein. Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt wie es bei mir so läuft. Hab ja relativ wenig zum Anschließen


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2020)

1m Ausschuss sind selbst bei geübteren Bastlern nicht ungewöhnlich. Mit Acryl ist das so ziemlich Millimeterarbeit, da ist Ausschuss völlig normal. Eine einzelne 90° Biegung ist natürlich keine Sache und klappt fast immer, aber andere Winkel und mehrere Biegungen gehen oft schief, solange man das nicht fast jeden Tag macht. Auch wenn viele hier recht oft umbauen, so routiniert, dass da auf ne ganze Menge Biegungen nur bisschen Ausschuss anfällt, ist keiner; ich bin es zumindest nicht.
Du hast jetzt allerdings nicht viele Biegungen, aber problematisch werden deine kurzen  Wege. Umso kürzer das Rohr, umso weniger Spiel hast du. Während man auf 20cm gut 5mm Spiel hat und im Zweifel eben leichte mechanische Spannung bekommt, hast du bei deinen kurzen Wegen nahezu gar keinen Spielraum für Ungenauigkeiten. Bei solchen Sachen fällt meistens sehr viel Ausschuss an, über 5 Versuche sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Viking30k (30. April 2020)

Bei mir war es ein kurzes Rohr das ist mir einfach nicht gelungen xd da man wirklich kaum Spiel hat bzw. Gar keins.

Ich hatte dann irgendwie auch keine Lust mehr und ein Rohr mit Beule verbaut fällt aber nicht so sehr auf

Werde es aber trotzdem noch ersetzen weil es nicht wirklich hübsch ist xd

Mir taten an dem Tag auch alle Finger weh hatte über 20 fittinge verbaut und bei diesem Rohr mir die Finger noch verbrannt trotz Handschuhe da ich es freihand gebogen habe

Rohre habe ich die hier gekauft für das Geld echt klasse und stabil https://hbholzmaus.de/epages/Store7...tPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Products/"00-16/12-00"


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> über 5 Versuche sind keine Seltenheit.


Werde mir dann auf jeden fall etwas mehr als nur 1m zusätzlich bestellen.
Als  kompletter Anfänger produziere ich bestimmt schon massig aussusch, nur  um ein gefühl für das Material zu bekommen, bevor überhaupt etwas  verbaut wurde.

Ich wollte eher PETG Rohre anstelle von Acryl nehmen. Habe  gesehen, dass diese bei etwas niedrigerer Temperatur weich werden und  flexibler sind.
Dadurch sollten diese sich auch einfacher verlegen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

Rohre zum Üben zu biegen ist auch nichts großes, anders sieht es aus wenn du bestimmte Maße einhalten musst. PETG ist etwas flexibler und das ist im Grunde nur der Hauptvorteil, denn ob du nun 50°C heißer machen musst oder nicht spielt keine große Rolle. Vom Biegen her macht es auch kein Unterschied.

Das durchtrennen ist aber mit PETG auch einfachter, da Acryl schon gesägt werden muss und nicht einfach mit einem Rohrschneider durchtrennt werden kann.


----------



## Viking30k (30. April 2020)

Hm wie ist das bei PETG mit verformen bei Wärme? Ich kann mich noch an einen thread erinnern bei dem einem wohl durch Wärme vom Pc seine PETG Rohre zu warm wurden und nicht mehr in den fittingen hielten Ergebniss war dann eine undichte wakü und zerstörte Hardware da es im Betrieb passiert ist. 

Kann so was heute noch Passieren oder schaltet vorher der pc wegen Überhitzung ab?

PETG wird ja schon sehr früh weich


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

PETG verformt sich bereits schon ab 60°C und kann dann aus den Anschlüsse rutschen. Biegungen würden sich dann auch schon lösen.

Die Pumpe sollte daher nicht unbemerkt ausfallen. Mit Acryl müssen schon 120-130°C dazu erreicht werden und bis solch eine Temperatur erreicht wird schaltet der PC schon im Notbetrieb aus und der Prozessor würde zuvor schon herunter takten. Acryl ist daher in diesem Punkt schon die sichere Variante. Es kommt noch dazu das Acryl nicht trüb wird und PETG soll mit der Zeit auch etwas trüb werden.

Ich persönlich mag Acryl lieber, weil sich dieses Material auch besser mit schleifen und entgraten verarbeiten lässt. Einziger Nachteil bei mir war weil ich meine Säge auf der Terrasse hatte und ständig raus musste um abzusägen und zurecht zu schleifen. Gebogen haben ich in der nähe des Rechners oder in der Küche wo ich auch eine Holzplatte liegen hatte um meine Schablonen auch darauf fest machen zu können.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> PETG verformt sich bereits schon ab 60°C und kann dann aus den Anschlüsse rutschen. Biegungen würden sich dann auch schon lösen.


Hatte jetzt die gelesen, dass PETG erst ab ca. 80°C weich wird. So kenne ich es auch vom Drucken.

Hab ein Video gesehen, in dem der 8auer mit PETG Rohren die Pumpe deaktiviert hat. 
YouTube
Das müsste wirklich schon eine lange zeit laufen, bis ein Schaden entsteht.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sollte daher nicht unbemerkt ausfallen.


Temperaturen der Hardware, Wassertemperatur und Durchfluss habe ich, dank der Aquasuite Software, immer im Blick

Hab jetzt auch das "[FAQ&Review] Hardtube PETG oder Acryl Rohre?" gefunden.
Wenn sich beide Rohre fast identisch verarbeiten lassen, PETG aber viel leichter Zerkratzt und Trübe werden soll, dann auf jeden fall lieber Acryl.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

Es geht darum wo sich das Material schon langsam anfängt zu biegen.
Zum biegen selbst musst du schon an die 80°C kommen, damit die Biegung nicht abknickt und sauber wird.

Schau dir mal dieses Video an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFP2qC_XzT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Natürlich kannst auch PETG verwenden, denn solche Fälle sind schon sehr extrem und dabei muss dann noch etwas Pech dazu kommen. Dazu kommt noch das du deine Wasserkühlung gut überwacht hast. Aus diesem Grund bin ich selbst auch nicht 100% abgeneigt gegenüber PETG, bevorzuge aber dennoch Acryl lieber.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (1. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst auch PETG verwenden, denn solche Fälle sind schon sehr extrem und dabei muss dann noch etwas Pech dazu kommen. Dazu kommt noch das du deine Wasserkühlung gut überwacht hast. Aus diesem Grund bin ich selbst auch nicht 100% abgeneigt gegenüber PETG, bevorzuge aber dennoch Acryl lieber.



Hatte bei PETG nur geadcht, dass sich dies leichter verarbeiten lässt als Acryl. Ich lese jetzt aber in verschiedenen Foren, dass das Biegeverhalten fast identisch ist. Ich werde auf jeden fall zu Acryl greifen.

Ich wüsste aber gerne, ob es langzeiterfahrungen zu PETG Rohren gibt. Da das Materiel um einiges weicher ist würde mich interresieren, wie es sich im Fitting verhält.
Durch das verschrauben wird ja durch den O-Ring Druck auf die Außenwand ausgeübt, hinzu kommen noch Temperaturschwankungen etc. Verformt sich hierbei das Rohr plastisch, oder behält es den Ursprungszustand?
Oder ich denke da zu weit und es passiert einfach nix, weil es nicht warm genug wird...


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Habe keine Langzeiterfahrungen, daher kann ich dir hierzu nichts konkretes sagen. 
Mir ist nur bekannt das angeblich PETG mit der Zeit auch trüb werden soll und das wollte ich in meinem Fall auch nicht haben. 

Ich habe letztes Jahr nachdem ich zunächst alles mit Acryl verbaut hatte doch noch PETG mit zwei Röhren versucht. Grund dazu war weil ich eine Kleinigkeit noch umbauen wollte und zufällig kein Acryl da wo ich bestellen wollte lieferbar war. Daher dachte ich mir ich versuche es auch mal mit PETG.

Im neuen Zustand ist zumindest wenn ich beide Röhren nebeneinander liegen habe kein Unterschied erkennen. Ich würde sie sogar miteinander verwechseln können. Das biegen ist das selbe, denn der Aufwand dazu ist identisch. Der einzige Unterschied ist nur das PETG schneller weich wird und nicht so stark erhitzt werden muss. Aber es macht kein unterschied ob ich mit dem Fön 3min dran bin oder ein paar Minuten länger. Mit meinem Heißluftfön hatte ich auch keine Probleme, ganz egal ob Acryl oder PETG.

Das schneiden war etwas angenehmer mit PETG, da das Material weicher ist und sogar schon mit einem Rohrschneider gut durchtrennt werden kann. Acryl muss aber schön gesägt werden, das geht mit dem Rohrschneider nicht. Das würde brechen und splittern. Das entgraten ist bei Acryl auch besser, da das Material nicht ganz so weich ist.

Wenn PETG unter Spannung gesetzt wird lässt es mehr Spielraum zu, 
Acryl muss besonders auf kurze Distanz sehr genau angepasst werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Mai 2020)

Wenn bei der Wasserkühlung nicht die Lüfter ausfallen oder man mal wieder bei der Radiatorfläche zu sparsam war, passiert auch nichts mit PETG Rohren. Von daher, bei einem vernünftig dimensionierten Kreislauf muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.
Was das Biegen angeht, da darf -oder sollte-  man bei PETG nicht mit Vollgas auf dem Heißluftfön rangehen, das Risiko, dass das Material Blasen wirft, ist deutlich höher. Bei Acryl passiert auch bei Vollgas erstmal nichts, bis das Rohr weich genug ist, um gebogen zu werden.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (1. Mai 2020)

Ich denke auch, dass im Normalfall nichts passieren dürfte. Ansonsten würde man viel mehr negatives darüber hören...

 Das worüber wir reden wäre ja worst case. Pumpe fällt aus, man hat den PC am laufen, und ist nicht Zuhause.
Wenn sich die PETG Rohre im Normalbetrieb verbiegen, hat man auf jeden fall die Komponenten falsch gewählt.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Pumpe ausfällt, wird vor allem deine Hardware sehr warm werden. Gut möglich, dass dadurch das PETG in Komponentennähe sehr warm wird und im Zuge undicht wird. Einfach Acryl nehmen, so warm wird der Kreislauf nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Meine Pumpe ist so leise das ich ein Ausfall nicht mit bekommen würden. Genauso laufen meine Lüfter so langsam das ich sie auch nicht raus hören kann. Ich habe aber mittels Aquasuite ein Alarm eingestellt das mir ein Ausfall der Pumpe Akustisch ausgibt und auch eine Warnmeldung wenn die Wassertemperatur entweder 40 l/h unterschreitet oder an die 50 °C kommt.

Solange solch ein Sicherungssystem funktioniert würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen und beim Rest hätte ich sicherlich keine Lust herauszufinden wessen Aussage am ende zutreffen wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Mai 2020)

Gut, wenn man sich mal eingeredet hat, dass man viel Durchfluss braucht und deswegen mehrere Pumpen verwendet. Dass alle gleichzeitig abschmieren, wird nicht einfach so passieren.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Ja aber mit Last kann die Wassertemperatur auch kritisch ansteigen wenn die Lüfter nicht mit laufen.  

Habe schon zum Test meine Lüfter abgestellt und habe sie auch schon bis 47°C hoch bekommen. Höher bin ich dann aber nicht mehr gegangen und damit ich nicht vergesse die Lüfter bei so ein Test wieder einzuschalten habe ich zum Glück bestimmt das meine Lüfter mit 47°C wieder einschalten. Denn in einem Test hatte ich ganz vergessen das ich die Lüfter zum Test ausgemacht hatte.

Aber in meinem Fall wäre es auch nicht schlimm, da ich nur Acryl Rohre verbaut habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Mai 2020)

Zu wenig Radiatorfläche
Ich muss auch wieder aufrüsten.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Habe genug Fläche...


----------



## Viking30k (1. Mai 2020)

Habe ja auch zwei Pumpen ein wenig höre ich die wenn alles andere aber still ist mich stört es nicht finde es sogar gut dann weiß ich das sie laufen. 

Habe aber auch Einen Alarm und bei 50° Wasser Temperatur einen Shutdown eingestellt 

2 Pumpen sind schon was Feines bei einem etwas größeren Kreislauf


----------



## blautemple (1. Mai 2020)

Genug Fläche gibt es nicht 
Ich überlege schon einen 2. Mo-Ra 420 zu kaufen ^^


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Och reich mir aus, ich komme unter Last mit 550 U/min der Lüfter auf etwa 30°C Wassertemperatur. 
Dabei ist mein Rechner bereits nicht zu hören.


----------



## blautemple (1. Mai 2020)

Ich peile sowieso keine feste Wassertemperatur an. Ich habe in der Aquasuite einen virtuellen Temperatur Sensor für die das Delta zwischen Wasser und Luft erstellt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem regle ich dann die Lüfter. sodass ein Delta von 8 Grad gehalten wird: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Volllast heizt die übertaktete 2080 Ti ganz schön und durch die Regelung nach dem Delta ist die Lautstärke auch im Sommer bei fast 30 Grad im Zimmer noch genauso schön angenehm. Bei den Temperaturen habe ich eh mehr als genug Puffer.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Habe es bei mir anders geregelt, denn die Wassertemperatur ist sowieso immer von der Raumtemperatur abhängig und so habe ich einfach eine Kurve erstellt die sich jeweils auf die anliegende Wassertemperatur bezieht. Dafür habe ich aber ein Winter und Sommer Profil erstellt.

Das passt so soweit auch und mit dem Winterprofil laufen die Lüfter auf dem Mora erst ab einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C an. Die Lüfter auf den intern verbauten Radiatoren laufen immer per Kurve mit, damit ich auch in Idle ein leichten Luftzug im Rechner habe.

Virtuelle Sensoren kann ich keine erstellen, da mir mein Aquaero 6 defekt gegangen ist und meine Wasserkühlung auch mit der Boardsoftware ausreichend nach Wassertemperatur geregelt wird. Im Grunde hatte ich es aber mit dem Aquaero 6 nicht anders geregelt, denn das mit dem Außentemperaturanzeige hat bei mir nicht so richtig geklappt. Mein Computer steht in der nähe zwei Terrassentüren und je nachdem ob belüftet wird oder gar ganz aufgemacht wird hat sich die Temperatur  so verändert das ich jedesmal keine verlässliche Temperaturangabe bekam.

Läuft soweit aber auch so ganz gut, daher lasse ich es so laufen.

So sieht es mit Idle/Office bei mir aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zwei Lüfter die mitlaufen sind intern auf den zwei Radiatoren verbaut.
Die Lüfter vom Mora laufen nicht mit.

Im letzten Hochsommer lag meine Wassertemperatur mit 30°C Raumtemperatur bei 34-35°C (Last). 
Idle konnte ich gut bei 30°C +/- halten.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (2. Mai 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zu wenig Radiatorfläche





IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe genug Fläche...





blautemple schrieb:


> Genug Fläche gibt es nicht



Exakt mein gedanke. Der Mora springt mir auch immer wieder ins Auge 
Obwohl meine Temperaturen vollkommen in Ordnung sind.

Hat man die ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten eigentlich nur mit dem Aquaero, oder geht das auch einfach mit der neueren Aquasiute? Hab Aquasuite 2016-5.3.
Meine AS XT Ultra lässt als Regelung nicht viel zu, und Sensoren von HW-Monitor lassen sich garnicht erst auslesen...
Bei mir laufen die Lüfter auf minimaldrehzalh (35%) und ab 40°C Wasser auf 100%, obwohl ich derzeit auch kaum über 30°C komme.
Obwohl das alles nicht mehr wirklich zum Thema vom Thread gehört...

Habe zu meinem Schlauch / Hardtube Thema übrigens doch ein Tagebuch erstellt 
Wenn es hier schon so viele Reaktionen gibt, könnte es durchaus interresant werden, auch wenn es nur ein "kleiner" umbau auf Hardtube ist.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2020)

Mit meiner Ultimate hat sich mit der neuen Aquasuite nicht viel getan, aber ich glaube Virtuelle Sensoren sind nun auch dazu gekommen. Müsste morgen nochmals schauen, da ich momentan nich an Rechner sitze. Mit den Aquero ist es jedenfalls möglich. Aber um so ein virtuellen Sensor erstellen zu können musst du mindestens auf zwei Temperaturen zugreifen können.

An der Aquastream kannst aber nur ein Sensor anschließen. Am Aquero oder Quadro jedoch mehrere.


----------



## Bariphone (2. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Genug Fläche gibt es nicht
> Ich überlege schon einen 2. Mo-Ra 420 zu kaufen ^^



Radi Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Radi Fläche.

Ich habe 1260mm und ich denke bereits mir eine Erweiterung auf gute 2000mm zu realisieren um dann mit 200rpm und absoluter Stille auszukommen. Sinnvoll, ähhm nö. Aber geil!


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Mai 2020)

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, bald den 8. 560er zu beschaffen. Danach ist aber gut mit 560ern, dann kommt direkt der Gigant.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2020)

Könnte auch auf 350 U/min gehen,  dann hätte ich halt statt 30°C Wassertemperatur um die 35°C.


----------



## blautemple (2. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Radi Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Radi Fläche.
> 
> Ich habe 1260mm und ich denke bereits mir eine Erweiterung auf gute 2000mm zu realisieren um dann mit 200rpm und absoluter Stille auszukommen. Sinnvoll, ähhm nö. Aber geil!



Seit wann gibt man eine Fläche in einer Längeneinheit an? 
Ein 480er Radiator hat z.B. eine geringere Fläche als ein 420er Radiator und ein 280er Radiator hat fast dieselbe Fläche wie ein 360er Radiator 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

